# Wie empfindlich sind LED Fernseher bei der Reinigung?



## Hard2Met (24. November 2012)

Also ich habe einen neuen LED Fernseher und wie euch denken könnt ist man bei all seinen neuen Anschaffungen sehr vorsichtig und pingelig . Ich habe ihn gestern mal gereinigt und gleich zuviel Schaum erwischt. Natürlich war dann die Bildoberfläche feucht was angeglich nicht sein darf. Und dann musste ich noch ganz leicht mit dem Mikrofasertuch auf die Bildoberfläche drücken damit die Schlieren weggehn. Soll ja auch nicht so gut sein. Habe dann anschließend auf einen HD Sender Film geguckt und bei dunklenen Szenen fing an das Bild leicht zu flackern an und ich bekam es schon mit der Angst zu tun das ich mit meinem Saubermachen es zu übertrieben hatte. Ich konnte dann aber feststellen das es nur bei diesem Sender war.
Ist den so ein LED Fernseher so empfindlich?


----------



## Metalic (24. November 2012)

Dass man gegen die Oberfläche nicht schlagen soll oder mit agressiven Reinigungsmitteln da ran soll kann ich verstehen, aber ich denke nicht, dass die Geräte so empfindlich sind. Habe mich auch mal erkundigt was man am besten zur Reinigung nimmt und da werden einem ja super TV-Reinigungsmittel empfohlen, die dann natürlich auch ihren Preis haben. 
Habe meinen LED TV nun seit etwas über einem Jahr und habe anfangs nur mit einem Mikrofasertuch den Staub ganz vorsichtig entfernt (Ganz neu und somit auch ganz vorsichtig halt  ). Da ich aber regelmäßig bei mir mehrer Glastische reinigen muss und dafür stinknormalen Glasreiniger nehme, muss auch ab und zu der LED dran glauben. Keine Ahnung ob es schädlich für den ist, aber bisher zeigt er keine Macken deswegen. Alles wunderbar.


----------



## Hard2Met (24. November 2012)

Ich persönlich denke auch das nur Abzocke mit den teuren Reinigunsmitteln ist. Habe schon schon zwei Reinigunssets zu Hause und konnte nicht feststellen das die so super sind. Da hat mir letztens ein Kollege ein Tuch empfohlen (nicht speziell für LED Fernseher). Und ich wollte es eigentlich nicht für meinen LED Ferseher einsetzen aber da das mitgelieferte Mikrofasertuch Dreck ist habe ich dann mit dem billigen Tuch gereinigt und ich habe damit alle Streifen wegbekommen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. November 2012)

Unser PC Shop vor Ort nimmt immer Alkoholfreien Glasreiniger...bislang habe ich damit keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Für Staub nehme ich Mikrofaser Tücher, die oftmals bei Aldi im Angebot.


----------



## Hard2Met (24. November 2012)

Und was sagt ihr zu dem das wenn man zuviel Schaum erwischt und der Fernseher aufeinmal feucht ist. Also mitn Schaum bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Wär ein Gel empfehlenswerter?


----------



## robbe (25. November 2012)

Ich nehme sowohl für Bildschirme als auch den Fernseher nur reines Wasser. Wieso sollte man da irgendeine Art von Reinigungsmittel verwenden, da sind ja eigentlich eigentlich nur Fingerabdrücke, Staub und ein paar Spritzer(vom Essen natürlich) drauf. Nehm immer nen feuchtes Haushaltstuch, wische das Panel (wenn nötig auch mit ganz leichtem Druck) damit ab und Poliere es danach solange, bis es trocken ist.

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal mit ner hellen Taschenlampe aufs Panel geleuchtet und es dann von Unterschiedlichen Blickwingeln betrachtet? Erst dann sieht obs wirklich Streifenfrei geworden ist, ich bekomms jedenfalls nicht hin, da kann ich polieren wie ich will.


----------



## Metalic (25. November 2012)

Daher nehme ich ja auch Glasreiniger und wische mit Haushaltstüchern nach. Das trocknet streifenfrei :p


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. November 2012)

LED bezeichnet lediglich die Hinterbeleuchtung und der TV sebst ist ein LCD.

Sehr gut und günstig finde ich das Beco Reinigungsset: 
Beco TFT LCD Reinigungsset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör = ~7 €

Pinsel um vorweg den Staub zu entfernen und Reinigungsmittel + Tuch für die hartnäckigen Verschmutzungen. Etwas Spray drauf, sanft drüber reiben und fertig.

Edit: Beim Rahmen ist evtl. mehr Vorsicht geboten. Egal was ich verwende, der Rahmen wird bei mir gnadenlos verkratzt. Ist so ein komisches hochempfindliches Acryl, die LCD Bildschirm dagegen ist nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## Hard2Met (26. November 2012)

*@robbe: *Ja das mit der Taschenlampe mache ich auch immer *g*. Dann wird 100 mal nachpoliert bis es passt *g*. Jaja man kanns auch übertreiben .


----------

